# Some expired Kodak Gold 200



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 11, 2014)

Got a box of it for free so I figured I would give it a try and see what happens. Shot through a Nikon FM2





&quot;Stolen Image&quot; Shot on expired Kodak Gold 200 by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr





Bush it to the limit by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr





Kali on expired Kodak Gold 200 by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr





New Horizons by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr





Sunset House by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 11, 2014)

What are all the white gobs in the shots?


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 11, 2014)

probably dust and what not on the schools scanner. I wiped it down with a microfiber clothe before hand and blew it off with one of those cans of air. Maybe its on the negatives them selves.


----------



## limr (Mar 11, 2014)

Interesting - they definitely have a vintage feel to them. The colors are washed out, but I still prefer the color rendering of Kodak to Fuji.

And yes, the white gobs are dust spots. They're almost impossible to get rid of completely. The clone tool is your friend.


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 11, 2014)

How badly expired?

Ive got a load of Kodak Ultramax, 6-12 months past due, and it still shoots as if it were new.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 11, 2014)

Check your negatives, this looks to me like dust on the negatives (no, I've never had this happen! lol). You could try something like a Beseler dust gun - get something intended to be used on negatives not something made to clean dust off electronics. I usually give it a spritz or two at most, holding it maybe a couple or a few inches away and use a sweeping motion down the length of the strip of negatives. 

I like the second one the best, the subject is good I think for using film where the color may be different than what you actually see, and I like the sunset house too.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 11, 2014)

It expired early 2008 and has been refrigerated since new.


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 12, 2014)

The "dust spots" could be chunks of damanaged emulsion, due to freezing?


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 12, 2014)

I saw on the negative for the city shot, the white spot on the right side in the sky is a pure black spot on the negative so that one for sure is an issue with the negative not dust. When I first saw it I thought I must have gotten an airplane in the photo.  

I'm not overly worried about it though. I figured these rolls would be just for fun shooting. If something really does come out of them then I'll take the time to spot correct and what not. I'm actually pretty surprised at how grainy this film is.


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 12, 2014)

What process did you use?


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 12, 2014)

just regular old c41 at the local camera shop in Austin


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 12, 2014)

Expired film loses speed (the faster stuff even more). So process it for longer. I have historically worked on the basis of adding 10% to development time for every 3 years past, when developing expired b&w.


----------

